# Stripped toilet tank bolt



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Cut it off. sawsall is used, but if you have a multi-master tool it will be easier.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Is this the bolt that holds the tank to the base? If it is...remove the seat and cut it off with a hacksaw between the tank and base....shouldn't take but a couple of minutes. Alternatively, you could use a nut splitter to remove the nut with-out sawing...


----------



## Sh0eBag22 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for the info... how does that nut splitter work?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Back off the black bolt which pulls the cutter back into the "handle". Slip the open end onto the nut, hold the light gray piece from rotating while tightening the black screw that drives the cutter into the nut. They work well.


----------



## Sh0eBag22 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was thinking that it cut the bolt head off, but it really digs in to the head allowing you to turn the bolt.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Kinda...think of it more as splitting the nut from top to bottom...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've used the nut splitters
They do work very well


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I had a problem similar to this and I drilled a small hole into one of the flat sides of the nut. Then i kept enlarging the hole with larger bits until the hole spanned the width of the flat!
Then I hammered a flat screw-driver in, that caused the nut to spread and was loosened enough to allow it to be removed with fingers.
The nut splitter is of course the easiest, but this method will work if you don't have splitter!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Sh0eBag22 said:


> I was thinking that it cut the bolt head off, but it really digs in to the head allowing you to turn the bolt.


No, Shoe... It goes on the other end of the bolt. And you never try to turn the bolt at all. This is like a chisel in a vise... it cranks down on the nut, forcing (cutting) itself right through the side of the nut, completely destroying it so you can just pull (yank, twist, pry) the "split" nut off the end of the bolt with a pair of pliers. This tool makes history of the nut. It's gone. Destroyed.


----------



## Sh0eBag22 (Feb 9, 2009)

gotcha... i guess the name does make sense then...
I decided to just hacksaw the bolt off. I got so frustrated with it that I didn't even realize that was an option until it was suggested. terlet is fixed now. Thanks boys.:thumbup:


----------

